# anyone have a Savic Rat & Ferret Cage Royal Suite 95?



## StonerGirlandHerRatties (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey i was wondering if anyone has or had one of these cages, im wanting to invest in one for around £200 and wanted to see if anyone has any opinions on the cage, like quality and if its worth the money? Im in the uk so buying a ferret nation or midwest cage from here is both very awkward and very expensive so the savics my next best choice. Thanks for any help x


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties (Aug 25, 2015)

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/feedback/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/rat_cage/132223


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I believe it's the same cage design as the critter nation, with only a few minor differences. It has a scatter guard, and it's blue.


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks  heard so many horror stories from people who've bought similar cages to critter nation where they've ended up spending a couple hundred pounds and its falling apart within a few weeks xD


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I think the savic is just as sturdy as the critter nation. We have a few people on here that have them and I've never heard any complaints.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Yup I have them both so maybe I can help. Heres a list of the differences:

The SRS guards don't help because the litter falls through the bottom because of a gap around the edge of the pan.
The SRS rusts faster particually around wherethe guards are tack welded onto the cage.
The blue paint fades over time on the SRS.
The CN has larger secondary levels.
The CN has all horizontal bars.
The SRS has vertical bars on the side (harder to climb and hang hammocks).
The bottom and dividing grates on the SRS are large enough for a young rat to get through if they chew the plastic pan. 
The SRS has metal and hard plastic wheels that are much harder to break than the all weak plastic CN wheels.
The CN comes in single and add on units for future upgrades if you want to start small and go huge in the long run.
The CN has more places to attach hammocks from under the small platforms.
The CN doors come off but the SRS are welded on.
The SRS bolts together.
The CN kinda slots together.
The SRS is more sturdy than the CN.
The SRS doors can fall off if the hinge gets rusty because it starts to peel away.
The SRS is slightly larger.


Shared Cons:
Neither stop your rat peeing out from the cage.
Neither stop poops, litter or food falling out.
They both rust over time.
Pee runs down the gap where the cage joins together in the corners which can smell over time.
Plastic pans can be chewed up if you get a rat thats into that kinda thing.
They both can be noisey because when the rats run and jump the plastic tray hit the metal grates and the grates rattle inside the holes they slot into.
Heavy!

I'm trying to find a better cage but none seem to cover all of the issues. You can get around most of the problems but I feel like for the kind of money they cost you shouldn't have to. uhh I had to type this out twice because it crashed on me the first time.. Hopefully I haven't missed anything out..


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've had a cage that was similar to the ferret nation and the only difference was that it came with bolts to put it together. I got the cage used and spent several days just trying to take the screws out and some of them just broke off in the cage -_- I much prefer the way critter and ferret nations slip together without screws; yeah the base is a little wobbly, but it holds up fine even when I'm rolling it around. So just as a warning if you do decide to go with the savic, take the cage apart regularly to clean the screws and the holes (CLR is a lifesaver). You should probably replace the screws regularly which can be a pain here in the US (they only kept one or two of the right size at any store I went to and I needed 24) due to the measuring system they use (if the screws are the same as the cage I had), that might be different in the UK though since that may be the main measurement system used there.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm living in Germany and this seems to be the best comparable option to the CN cage. I don't have it currently, but the features I like of it is that both doors open all the way, which makes cleaning much easier. I have had cages in the past that only had small doors which made cleaning a pain. I also like that it's a metal cage, for some reason lots of cages in Germany are made out of wood.... which from what I've read isn't the best for rats.

Some not so good features I've looked up is that it's hard to get replacement pieces for this cage, that you should be mindful that your rats wont tumble out of the top part of the cage, and that the trays are made of cheap material. 

Unfortunately I can't give you first hand experience, but hopefully sharing some of the things I've read about it will help.


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow what a comparison xD Thank you Amph and everyone who helped, i saw this short video for the new srs and it apparently has new metal tray now so thats cool. I'd have gotten a cn if it wasnt for the delivery cost boosting it up to near £300, thats to much money for me lol, can't wait to get a new one tho bigger the better!


----------

